# Sparky tried again



## FaeryBee

*Sparky tried exiting his cage on his own again today.

He can't get enough lift to make it back up to the cage from the floor quite yet, 
so I placed him up on his playgym that was sitting on top of the cage.

He didn't seem to mind it and looked around at everything from the "new perspective". 


























*


----------



## CheekoandMikosKeeper

The last pic is so cute! What a pose! He is talkbudgies' super model


----------



## jazzboys

He's looking pretty confident up there Deborah, first picture a little hesitant and then " yes, this is my castle" and " Oh, you want a different pose, like this?" 

He is lovely, a fine young man


----------



## jellyblue

Sparky is a very handsome young man! He has settled in so well. He looks like he's been there forever!


----------



## louara

Definitely supermodel material  He sure is a brave one!


----------



## Scuttle

Sparky is very, very pretty!


----------



## PipSqueakZ

Sparky is so cute!


----------



## Erika

* look at him, 'surveying' his new domain  he sure is handsome, my budgies are always pulling ridiculous poses and postures *


----------



## SPBudgie

*A handsome and dashing little adventurer, to be sure - each time a little bolder!...*


----------



## Cheeno

He really is quite lovely, and strong in his stance. A pleasure to look at. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michelle M.

He is just too cute for words!


----------



## guatemama

Lovin' your sunny little guy - such a beautiful shade of yellow!!


----------



## frenchie

Sparky is beautiful, I have a yellow budgie as well. I bet they would look like brothers. He has a lovely play gym you are a good devoted budgie mom.


----------



## NoLongerExists

*Awww Sparky's regal pose is just plain adowable!! he is sooo cute!*


----------



## eduardo

Sparky is ready to go out and play! Looking around for spots of interest in the room He is gorgeous, the way he is standing on that gym, like a very important speaker.


----------



## MariaKitty

Sparky looks regal on his play gym. I should get one of those for my budgies too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budgiekin

Yay for Sparky! He's exploring his world and the sky is the limit! (Well, maybe not the sky, but the ceiling... )

Congratulations on your new addition Deb. I think it is fantastic that you have this little sweetheart!


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Got to love that Sparky! Good name as he lights up the place. He poses so well.

Say Deb, when they are young like that are their flight feathers all in? I thought Pepito was clipped as his are so much shorter than Sunny's. Shows you what I know. Still learning!*


----------



## FaeryBee

jazzboys said:


> He's looking pretty confident up there Deborah, first picture a little hesitant and then " yes, this is my castle" and " Oh, you want a different pose, like this?"
> 
> He is lovely, a fine young man


*I appreciate your compliments for my little guy! Thanks. *



khan said:


> The last pic is so cute! What a pose! He is talkbudgies' super model


* Thank you!*

*


SPBudgie said:



A handsome and dashing little adventurer, to be sure - each time a little bolder!...

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ollie! :hug:



Cheeno said:



He really is quite lovely, and strong in his stance. A pleasure to look at. Thanks for sharing.

Click to expand...

Thanks for your sweet comments, Eamon! 



Michelle M. said:



He is just too cute for words!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Michelle



guatemama said:



Lovin' your sunny little guy - such a beautiful shade of yellow!!

Click to expand...

Aww, Mary -- Sparky says "Thanks!" 



frenchie said:



Sparky is beautiful, I have a yellow budgie as well. I bet they would look like brothers. He has a lovely play gym you are a good devoted budgie mom. 

Click to expand...

Thank you -- Yeah, all my birdies are rather spoiled. 



Skyhawk said:



Awww Sparky's regal pose is just plain adowable!! he is sooo cute!

Click to expand...

He does look quite knightly, doesn't he. Living up to his "official" name: Sir Stefford Easton Flockhart



eduardo said:



Sparky is ready to go out and play! Looking around for spots of interest in the room He is gorgeous, the way he is standing on that gym, like a very important speaker.

Click to expand...

"Ah Hem, Ladies and Gentlebudgies, May I have your attention, please." 



MariaKitty said:



Sparky looks regal on his play gym. I should get one of those for my budgies too

Click to expand...

Thanks! 



Budgiekin said:



Yay for Sparky! He's exploring his world and the sky is the limit! (Well, maybe not the sky, but the ceiling... )

Congratulations on your new addition Deb. I think it is fantastic that you have this little sweetheart! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Kim -- I'm definitely enjoying the little guy.



NanaLucy129 said:



Got to love that Sparky! Good name as he lights up the place. He poses so well.

Say Deb, when they are young like that are their flight feathers all in? I thought Pepito was clipped as his are so much shorter than Sunny's. Shows you what I know. Still learning!

Click to expand...

Hi, Lucy!
Yes, at this age the flight feathers are all in and if the budgie's wings are not clipped, they can fly quite well.

Sparky's wings are clipped -- but only very slightly.
He can already get quite a bit of lift - about 40" so he can make it from the floor and clear the bottom of the cage door to get back in the cage all on his own now. Yaaay!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jellyblue said:



Sparky is a very handsome young man! He has settled in so well. He looks like he's been there forever!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Susan -- he's coming along. 



louara said:



Definitely supermodel material  He sure is a brave one!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Louara! 



Scuttle said:



Sparky is very, very pretty!

Click to expand...

Sparky sends his thanks!



Lulu58 said:



Sparky is so cute! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Wendy!



Erika said:



 look at him, 'surveying' his new domain  he sure is handsome, my budgies are always pulling ridiculous poses and postures 

Click to expand...

I'm sure when he's settled in a bit more, he'll manage a few ridiculous ones of his own. *


----------



## AnimalLuver

Oh Sparky! He's going to be a heartbreaker - I can see it now 
Such a handsome little lad, LOVE the last picture!


----------



## BudgieAngel

Your budgie looks like he knows when the camera is coming out :laughing1:


----------



## Gwahface

Sparky is a gorgeous little bird. I've always loved Lutinos.


----------



## pinksand

Oh my goodness, he looks sooo much like Tallulah in those photos  He looks like he's getting very comfortable and brave! Wonderful progress.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


AnimalLuver said:



Oh Sparky! He's going to be a heartbreaker - I can see it now 
Such a handsome little lad, LOVE the last picture!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Shivani! He's practicing his "coy" pose in the last picture. 



BudgieAngel said:



Your budgie looks like he knows when the camera is coming out :laughing1:

Click to expand...

 I think you're right! I believe he's growing a bit tired of all the photos. hoto:



Gwahface said:



Sparky is a gorgeous little bird. I've always loved Lutinos.

Click to expand...

Thank you! Sparky is actually a Dark Eyed Clear. 



pinksand said:



Oh my goodness, he looks sooo much like Tallulah in those photos  He looks like he's getting very comfortable and brave! Wonderful progress.

Click to expand...

He does look like Tallulah. 

If we put their photos side by side, I wonder if anyone could pick out which budgie is Tallulah and which is Sparky?*


----------



## Gizmo

*


FaeryBee said:





If we put their photos side by side, I wonder if anyone could pick out which budgie is Tallulah and which is Sparky?

Click to expand...

Tallulah would be the one following someone to the bathroom. :laughing2: unless Tallulah taught Sparky the trick...*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Gizmo said:





Tallulah would be the one following someone to the bathroom. :laughing2: unless Tallulah taught Sparky the trick...

Click to expand...

:laughing: That was a good comment!!*


----------



## MariaKitty

They almost look the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cs3585

If you have the cage setting on a stand you can make a long ladder with hooks on the bird will go up the ladder.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


cs3585 said:



If you have the cage setting on a stand you can make a long ladder with hooks on the bird will go up the ladder.

Click to expand...

:laughing1: I'm aware of that.  I was simply commenting on how well he's doing so far with his attempts at flying with a partial clip of his wings. *


----------

